# Messerschmitt Me323



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2015)

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2015)

AWESOME!

I would love to recover one and rebuild it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## norab (Feb 6, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> I would love to recover one and rebuild it.



How well do you scuba dive?







Found after 70 years: Divers discover wreckage of Second World War 'Giant' German transport plane which was shot down by British fighter while flying from base in Sardinia | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 6, 2015)

norab said:


> How well do you scuba dive?
> 
> Found after 70 years: Divers discover wreckage of Second World War 'Giant' German transport plane which was shot down by British fighter while flying from base in Sardinia | Daily Mail Online



Yep, I believe it's the world's best surviving example...

A whole thread on that: www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/messerschmitt-323-found-33961.html


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2015)

Well enough! Now I just need the $$$$$$$


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2015)

It always comes down to money with you doesn't it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2015)

Yea, silly me!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2015)

Notice 2 bladed propellor in last picture.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2015)

Yep..


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2015)

And here is another shot of the kite...the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Denniss (Feb 27, 2015)

Two-bladed fixed-pitch props = D-2 version; D-1 and D-6 had 3-bladed variable-pitch props


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2015)

And the next one with a truck.... the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 23, 2015)

I never notice the system of wire cross-bracing on the upper part of the cargo doors that seems to be there to keep them from flopping open all the way. An interesting detail for a true-super detailer. Maybe not in 1/72, but surely in 1/48.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2015)

Notice JG53 Pik As emblem on the car.






Same ship


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2015)

Awesome pics!!!


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2015)

found by Ed West on Torch


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2015)

I wish they would turn the damn camera around on those cockpit shots and take some pictures of the radio room and such.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> I wish they would turn the damn camera around on those cockpit shots and take some pictures of the radio room and such.


From what I've seen, there wasn't much behind the cockpit but wing access and the cargo area below.

By the way, here is a great video of the Me323

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T4L4TpQqsA_


----------



## VALENGO (May 16, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> From what I've seen, there wasn't much behind the cockpit but wing access and the cargo area below.
> 
> By the way, here is a great video of the Me323
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T4L4TpQqsA_




Is one engine off around 1:13?.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2015)

VALENGO said:


> Is one engine off around 1:13?.


Yes, the inner starboard engine was off...I have seen several photos where one or both inner engines were off during transit. It leaves me to wonder if this was done for economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> I wish they would turn the damn camera around on those cockpit shots and take some pictures of the radio room and such.






































manual Me323D-series


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2015)

Mana from heaven!


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2015)

Notice prop .


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2016)

AWESOME!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2016)

That's a nice shot.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2017)

1944


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2017)

Not bad..!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

Guerre 39/45, Chargement de matériel dans avions sur aérodrome de l Est, 1944, v | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Jager52 (Jan 24, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 352162


I did not realize that a 2 bladed prop was an option. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Plane Me 323 Gigant wird mit 7,5 Panzerabwehrkanone PaK 40 beladen | eBay

notice engine cover


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Plane Me 323 Gigant VW Kübelwagen wird verladen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII photo German heavy transport aircraft Me.323 "Giant" in the area of the/53c | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII photo Loading an ambulance into a German transport plane Me.323 "Giant"/55c | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII photo German heavy transport aircraft Messerschmitt Me.323D-1 "Giant" i/60c | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII photo German Me.323 transport aircraft attacked by the British in the C/52c | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII photo German transport aircraft Me.323 "Giant" on the runway before tak/51c | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII photo Loading the German 88-mm anti-aircraft cannon into the Me.323 tra/58c | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

ME 232 - Messerschmidt - Gigant | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2020)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Wreck-of-Me...386242?hash=item56ec48df82:g:JvUAAOSwpkpfqw3c

Himmelslaus

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2020)

Wreck of Messerschmitt Me 323 Gigant, Gardelegen, Germany 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Wreck-of-Me...386242?hash=item56ec48df82JvUAAOSwpkpfqw3c
> 
> Himmelslaus



The two figures having a convo at bottom right... "Well, they say it can do 600 kilometres per hour at 10,000 metres, but I'm a bit skeptical myself..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2020)

"Nein Franz, it's a misprint. It should read 600 kilometers per _*day*_, at _*100*_ meters !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

PK Foto Kriegsberichter Sierstorpff - Nach der Landung - Me 323 Luftwaffe Gigant | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

K62 2 Fotos deutsches Flugzeug Me 323 Gleiter Me 321 Lastensegler Messerschmitt | eBay

Me321

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug Me 321 Lastensegler Gigant Messersc | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug Me 321 Lastensegler Gigant Messersc in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

C53 Foto KG z.b.V. 323 Messerschmitt Me 323 Gigant Feldflugplatz Italien 43 | eBay


Entdecken Sie C53 Foto KG z.b.V. 323 Messerschmitt Me 323 Gigant Feldflugplatz Italien 43 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





G8+AF ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

D1 Foto KG z.b.V. 323 Messerschmitt Me 323 Gigant Italien 43 Kennung beim Start | eBay


Entdecken Sie D1 Foto KG z.b.V. 323 Messerschmitt Me 323 Gigant Italien 43 Kennung beim Start in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

G19 Foto KG z.b.V. 323 Messerschmitt Me 323 Gigant beim Beladen in Italien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie G19 Foto KG z.b.V. 323 Messerschmitt Me 323 Gigant beim Beladen in Italien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

H24 Foto KG z.b.V. 323 Messerschmitt Me 323 Gigant beim Beladen in Italien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie H24 Foto KG z.b.V. 323 Messerschmitt Me 323 Gigant beim Beladen in Italien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

H33 Foto KG z.b.V. 323 Messerschmitt Me 323 Gigant beim Beladen in Italien 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie H33 Foto KG z.b.V. 323 Messerschmitt Me 323 Gigant beim Beladen in Italien 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2021)

I really wished one still survived

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2021)

That aircraft has always reminded me of the Sarcastic Fringehead.....or vice versa.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2021)

Yikes!!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

Me321 W2+SN ski kufen







https://www.ebay.de/itm/294368116621?hash=item4489b4ff8d[ATTACH=full]677063[/ATTACH]0YsAAOSwrExhLerp

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

WWII photo German heavy transport aircraft Me.323 "Giant" in the area of the/53c | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII photo German heavy transport aircraft Me.323 "Giant" in the area of the/53c at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com










Horrido – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

AM566 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me323 Lastensegler glider Gigant ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM566 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me323 Lastensegler glider Gigant ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





2 bladed prop

GG+RR

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII photo German heavy transport aircraft Me.323 "Giant" in the area of the/53c | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII photo German heavy transport aircraft Me.323 "Giant" in the area of the/53c at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...








Horrido – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org





The Wiki link on Horrido misses one relevant to us in literature _D.(Luft) 5001 Oberkommando Der Luftwaffe-Horrido-DesJaegersSchiessfibel 1944_


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2022)

front wheel change notice jacks














*** Foto Transportflugzeug Messerschmitt Me 323 "GIGANT" WW2 Bugradwechsel *** | eBay


Entdecken Sie *** Foto Transportflugzeug Messerschmitt Me 323 "GIGANT" WW2 Bugradwechsel *** in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Me321














W503 Foto Russland Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me 321 Gigant Lastensegler airplane ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie W503 Foto Russland Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me 321 Gigant Lastensegler airplane ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2022)

Notice hi-vis markings on fuel truck.














FOTO/AK Deutsches Kampfflugzeug II. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO/AK Deutsches Kampfflugzeug II. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Foto Luftwaffe Wehrmacht Flugzeug Messerschmitt 323 2. Weltkrieg | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Wehrmacht Flugzeug Messerschmitt 323 2. Weltkrieg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

FW190















Foto 2W Ostfront Flugzeug Me 323 „Gigant“ Nachschub Transport Jäger Fw-190 Top | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2W Ostfront Flugzeug Me 323 „Gigant“ Nachschub Transport Jäger Fw-190 Top in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Corsica











CORSICA
Airports:
Bastia
Ajaccio(Campo dell Oro) and Aspretto Floatplane and Naval Base.

Landing Grounds:
Bonifacio
Porto Vecchio
Ghisonaccia
Travo
Borgo
Calvi
Ajaccio(Valinco Gulf) - emergency Airfields. Corsica & Sardinia - Axis History Forum









Foto, Wk2, Messerschmitt Me 323 wird entladen auf Korsika 1943 (N)50676 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Messerschmitt Me 323 wird entladen auf Korsika 1943 (N)50676 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Dec 18, 2022)

Are they going to fly that thing on 5 engines?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 699020
> 
> 
> CORSICA
> ...


It's interesting how the original owner of the photo misspelled the name of the airfield: he/she wrote "Bor-ka" (the K is very prominent written like a V + i). In fact it is Borgo, as Snautzer mentioned it above. See here some interesting details about Borgo after being used by the USAAF.
Borgo is mentioned in the Luftwaffe airfields in France too.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 6:10 AM)

FW190 winter Russia














Foto 2WK Ostfront Flugzeug Me 323 „Gigant“ Nachschub Transport Jäger Fw-190 Top | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2WK Ostfront Flugzeug Me 323 „Gigant“ Nachschub Transport Jäger Fw-190 Top in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 6:17 AM)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Today at 6:04 AM)

inside out view panzer tank














Foto Nachlass / Transport Flugzeug Innenraum Fässer Beladung Panzer WW2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Nachlass / Transport Flugzeug Innenraum Fässer Beladung Panzer WW2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Today at 6:05 AM)




----------

